# Fork options on the Motobecane Messenger / Windor The Hour / Mercier KiloTT ...



## wchane (Aug 8, 2006)

I want to bring the wheel closer to the frame. Have any of you swapped the forks on these bikes yet?

Threaded? Threadless? I know it's 1" and that's about it.

Pics?

I'm thinking about a gunnar or surly straight fork, carbon/composite is not out of the question.

Thanks.


----------



## simonton (Mar 11, 2007)

You might try the fixed forum. Several people who post there have the bike.


----------



## mikeyp.1 (May 24, 2006)

I put the cheapo nashbar carbon fork on my messinger-the lbs did it and had to change several parts-its threadless I believe.I did it to cut the weight-it did save like half a pound but it made it really quick steering-changed geometry I guess.


----------



## wchane (Aug 8, 2006)

hah..that's good enough for me. thanks.


----------



## wchane (Aug 8, 2006)

actually. do you hav pics? i am hoping for more of a straight fork, but it's a 43degree rake. curious to what that looks like.

thx.


----------



## mikeyp.1 (May 24, 2006)

sorry-gave digital camera to kids&grandkids


----------



## wchane (Aug 8, 2006)

valid response. i think i'll go your route. thx.


----------

